# plastisol transfer lifting after wash



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I am a newbie and I have ran many tests in the past few days.

I thought I was getting close to finally getting ALL of the purchased stock transfer to adhere to the tee. I was happy with my pressing result today BUT... then I washed it...

ok, details:
Illumapress 16x24 heat press
purchased stock transfer (from proworld)
I spoke with them today and ran tests on strips of fabric/transfers

pressing onto:
100% cotton childs tee from american apparel
prepressed tee for 10 seconds

followed their instructions:

385 for 12 seconds

Looked good when I was done. The tee sat for a day and I washed it today in cold and did not dry it...

this is what I got:









when I took it out of the washer.. pieces of the transfer were no longer adhered to the tee, I could peel it off with my finger.

I believe my pressure is good. did the paper test and I can't pull it out when press is closed.

Ideas?

alex


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You mentioned you talked to proworld about this. What did they say?


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

they said that all their stock designs come from different vendors... but they think my main issue might have been using the teflon sheet over the transfer.
they said the teflon sheet was acting like a heat barrier, so my temp was not truly 385... they want me to press a design without using the teflon sheet and see what happens.
hopefully I can try that today.

alex


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I would definitely try without the teflon sheet. I have used custom plastisol suppliers who say DO NOT use a teflon sheet. And experience has taught me that pressure is VERY important. At first I hesitated to go to hard but after applying more pressure in increments it has improved my prints. When you think it is tight enough increase it some. 

Good luck...


----------



## KINGSARTIST (Jan 19, 2010)

I would try samples from other companies like
Semo
Versatrans
Transferexpress.

I've never had wash problems with versatrans


----------

